# Public Furry Discord



## Shuba (Nov 7, 2016)

_Hello Furs! 

*Me and my friend created a discord group for anyone trying to start new. Help is also greatly appreciated as we are still trying to create a community. Thirteen member's so far but growing every week! Message me (Shuba#7625) or my friend (Solji#6572). Planning raffles sometime next month and other benefits!*
*
Direct Link (Updated): Discord*

(Open project, people who build a bond with us might get access as mods)._


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have joined :3


----------



## ariamis (Nov 8, 2016)

as have i


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 11, 2016)

why not lol


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm in too, come join the fun!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2016)

I didn't post here? Shit.

Good group, this one!

Sticking around like a sticky person with a sticky bun.


----------



## Karatine (Dec 6, 2016)

I suppose if this is still active, I'd like to join.
No idea what to expect, though T~T


----------



## atmaner (Dec 6, 2016)

Im new to discord and im having hard time trying get in the server


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2016)

The invite link should work.

If it doesn't I'll just send you an invite link in a PM.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2016)

Karatine said:


> I suppose if this is still active, I'd like to join.
> No idea what to expect, though T~T


This group is very much active.

If the invite link in this thread doesn't work let me know.


----------



## KKCryptic (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd like to join, but the invite seems to have expired.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 15, 2016)

Same here


----------



## Kyarex (Dec 15, 2016)

i wanna join but the link is expired or not working... rip


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2016)

FSB is dead.

Owner couldn't handle a bit of criticism and went on a rage.

Can send you PM's with invites for a different group.


----------



## Karatine (Dec 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> FSB is dead.
> 
> Owner couldn't handle a bit of criticism and went on a rage.
> 
> Can send you PM's with invites for a different group.



Damn, it saddens me to see things like this go because of personal issues.
I mean, it's not like I stuck around past the first few days, but still...
I kinda felt bad about that.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> FSB is dead.
> 
> Owner couldn't handle a bit of criticism and went on a rage.


Well then...


----------



## MaximusLupis (Dec 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> FSB is dead.
> 
> Owner couldn't handle a bit of criticism and went on a rage.
> 
> Can send you PM's with invites for a different group.


Please do. Hate to hear that. I hopped on to share something to the music chat. And I thought I was banned lol


----------



## TomVaporeon (Dec 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> FSB is dead.
> 
> Owner couldn't handle a bit of criticism and went on a rage.
> 
> Can send you PM's with invites for a different group.



Oh is that what happened? I thought I'd been kicked or something.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2016)

TomVaporeon said:


> Oh is that what happened? I thought I'd been kicked or something.


Nah mate.

Might wanna poke @BlueWorrior for an invite to a new group. I can't on my phone.


----------

